# feeding gradually question



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

if one feeds 1/4 cups of food daily how much is 75% to start new food in teaspoons please


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Not sure how much in tsp, but 75% would be a little less than 1/4 cup.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

1/4th of a cup = 4 tablespoons. I would give 3 Tablespoons. This is very little. How many times a day are you feeding.?


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

divide in two meals the 1/4 cup i found it has to be one teaspoon for a few days than a table spoon than 100% to complete the transition.they are both adults and that is the amount i give them for their ideal weight one is 3 pounds and the other is 4 punds


----------

